# Howdy



## stortzjs (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm not sure about breeding mantids at this point, but I am interested in raising a few as pets as they have always fascinated me. Only insects I've bred were Madigascan hissing roaches to feed my panther chameleon when I was younger...ahhh the memories.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome, Shaolinmantis!


----------



## ismart (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 4, 2011)

wELCOME AND HOWDY!


----------



## dgerndt (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome and check the wanted section for a mantis or two.


----------



## LauraMG (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome welcome!!!


----------



## Rick (Mar 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Jolienar (Mar 21, 2011)

...and Welcome


----------



## blackburnexotics (Mar 21, 2011)

Greetings!

This is the best place for information on raising mantis. Plenty of them for sale here also.


----------



## JoraMajora (Mar 22, 2011)

I wholeheartedly agree with blackburnexotics! Welcome


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## PRicardo (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi and Welcome!


----------

